# Want to work in UAE



## vis_1210 (Jun 26, 2015)

Dear All,

I have completed my part time MBA with 10 years if total experience (5 years in construction material purchase and 5 years in Office Administration).

Can any one help me in getting a job in Dubai or any UAE countries.

how to apply a job from India. Any genuine consultancies in Hyderabad. India.

Please provide details.

Thanking you,


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Out of interest what "UAE Countries" would you prefer to work in?


----------



## vis_1210 (Jun 26, 2015)

webmongaz said:


> Out of interest what "UAE Countries" would you prefer to work in?


________________

I mean to work in Dubai, Bharin, Oman etc.

Do you have any job postal link will helps me out to search a job from India or any agent in Hyderabad, India who provide job assistance

Thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

vis_1210 said:


> ________________
> 
> I mean to work in Dubai, Bharin, Oman etc.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I suggest you learn a bit of geography before you start looking for work in this region - along with a bit of background research on culture, working conditions and day to day life in each of the GCC countries.
They are all very different to live and work in.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

For what it's worth....


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

How can someone with an alleged MBA lack the very basics of english and geography, as well as common sense ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

The Rascal said:


> For what it's worth....
> 
> 
> Roger Hodgson - Dreamer (official live) - YouTube


I just love listening to Supertramp - brings back great memories!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

A.Abbass said:


> How can someone with an alleged MBA lack the very basics of english and geography, as well as common sense ?


They must rubber stamp anyone if the pay "X" amount for the piece of paper, not the first "MBA" I've run across who can't even spell let alone understand business at a basic level.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

And are these pieces of paper recognized here in UAE ?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

A.Abbass said:


> How can someone with an alleged MBA lack the very basics of english and geography, as well as common sense ?


India has a tens of thousands of MBA/engineering "colleges". One of them in my neighbourhood was literally two rooms with a board outside (and probably affiliated to the third rate university in my city).

Even Indian blue chip firms hire from a limited number of colleges. In the Middle East, everyone is a hero.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

A.Abbass said:


> And are these pieces of paper recognized here in UAE ?


yes. Why not? They are legal, valid degrees. But probably not worth more than toilet paper. 

Same as third rate colleges in the developed countries. Not every college in the US is H(arvard)/W(harton)/S(tanford)


----------



## makzee (Jun 25, 2012)

funny reading
i will say 
degrees are just waste of time 

whatever i learnt and where i am are not because of degrees

plus billions of people don't speak English @Steve 

so does that means they not successful

be yourself Abbas and you will find your way

cheers


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

makzee said:


> funny reading
> i will say
> degrees are just waste of time
> 
> ...


Well - those few words were certainly worth posting - just a shame they don't make any sense!


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

So far I find some of the responses pretty mean. Don't pay too much attention to them. I'm not sure how exactly to find a job here but hopefully someone will come along with useful advice, keep asking around and continue to explore options. Be careful about job options where they ask you to spend money to get a visa or so upfront; they are usually scams. 

Good luck with your search and I hope you find something brilliant. Dont let negative responses steer you away from what you want. 




vis_1210 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have completed my part time MBA with 10 years if total experience (5 years in construction material purchase and 5 years in Office Administration).
> 
> ...


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

rsinner said:


> yes. Why not? They are legal, valid degrees. But probably not worth more than toilet paper.
> 
> Same as third rate colleges in the developed countries. Not every college in the US is H(arvard)/W(harton)/S(tanford)


There are definitely fake degrees everywhere, what I meant is how these are verified here in UAE. I don't know how things go here for other professions, but for physicians we undergo a thorough investigation through a special company hired by the authorities here to investigate the authenticity of our degrees. It's like hiring a PI. A process called PSV (primary source verification) and it takes months sometimes.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

makzee said:


> be yourself Abbas and you will find your way
> 
> cheers


I already did, but thanks anyway


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

A.Abbass said:


> I already did, but thanks anyway


Hahaha! Such good advice for the doctor


----------

